# Check Out This Nice Ass Computer Case



## manix

LOOK


----------



## SFR

see too me that looks like a pile of junk... I dont see a reason for spending any more money on a case or.. that... then you have to.

I like whats inside of the computer to cost more than the case that holds all of it...


----------



## ian

Looks pretty cool, Id like one of them in every room of the house!
1


----------



## Tha Killa

Sure looks nice.   
Not sure about the specs and stuff though.


----------



## ZER0X

Thats pretty sweet. 



> Not sure about the specs and stuff though.



It still looks nice


----------



## Rambo

Hmmm, I don't really like that. I dunno, it looks too........ breakable LOL!



> see too me that looks like a pile of junk... I dont see a reason for spending any more money on a case or.. that... then you have to.



I agree totally, but there are just a few exceptions. Like, I would definately choose a cool silver or black ZORRO case over one of those plain white cases with no colour change at all. It is also nice to have a transparent panel on one side.   I just chose the easy and cheap option - Gamebomb Spider Case   or something like that!


----------



## ak_hitman_47

Rambo said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I don't really like that. I dunno, it looks too........ breakable LOL!


  Wow think if some little kid and pulled a cord and it fell off the wall...yea it looks cool but, I agree it looks like it would break after one fall off the wall.


----------



## Rambo

> Wow think if some little kid and pulled a cord and it fell off the wall...yea it looks cool but, I agree it looks like it would break after one fall off the wall.



LOL! I think the only advantage of that case is that it would be very cool (cool as in temperature cool ).


----------



## 4W4K3

Just looks like he mounted everything to an aluminum plate, made a plexiglass/acrylic box to prevent dust from really important parts or maybe things getting thrown in the room. I don't think it cost him/her that much at all...just alot of time.


----------



## Praetor

Looks ok ... where's the case?


----------



## SlothX311

wierd angle.....hmmm like to know the specs....


----------



## Praetor

> wierd angle


Well it is mounted on the walll


----------



## SFR

LOL


My computer furniture is black with pinewood.  My keyboard and mouse are black.  My receiver is black. My speakers are black and silver.

I have all stock cases..2 black dells, a white dell, 2 white compaq's and a black HP.  I could care less what the cases look like.  My setup looks fine without all the fancy glow in the dark, multi-colored, see through window, with shocks and a 6 inch lift....

I do however understand why many people like the cool looking cases.

At some point I will probably decide to build a gaming machine.. and even then if the case costs me $1 extra...its $1 too expensive.


----------



## Praetor

> At some point I will probably decide to build a gaming machine.. and even then if the case costs me $1 extra...its $1 too expensive.


So its cheapo case for you? (as opposed to a case with easy access to parts for constant swaaping and superb cooling?)


----------



## SFR

Praetor said:
			
		

> So its cheapo case for you? (as opposed to a case with easy access to parts for constant swaaping and superb cooling?)





			
				Praetor said:
			
		

>


 



You do make a valid point. As you know Praetor, I am not into OC'ing. I buy a computer that fits my needs. And besides... the full capabilities of any of my CPU's are being slowed down by other components (which I have no need to upgrade)... so when buying each computer I do not spend extra money on a .2GHz faster CPU. instead I spend that same money on an extra gig of RAM....anyway.. back on topic:



I completely agree with you that easy access to the hardware is important when you constantly adding and upgrade your computer hardware. I also agree that keeping a computer cool whether you are over clocking the CPU or not is important ...



But in MY case, I do not constantly upgrade my computers' hardware and I regulate the temperature of this room to keep it at a constant 60 degrees Fahrenheit.

As for looks, that is not why I have these computers.. My computers help me do my job. As for style and looks, that part of my ego is fulfilled by my car.


----------



## Praetor

> But in MY case, I do not constantly upgrade my computers' hardware and I regulate the temperature of this room to keep it at a constant 60 degrees Fahrenheit.


Fair 'nuff ... i run my room in the -5C to 10C range (its winter) so i can relate. I personally, since i despise sleep, like having uberloud fans (say ... Tornados) all around ... the side benifit is that it helps cool


----------



## SFR

Praetor said:
			
		

> Fair 'nuff ... i run my room in the -5C to 10C range (its winter) so i can relate. I personally, since i despise sleep, like having uberloud fans (say ... Tornados) all around ... the side benifit is that it helps cool


LOL


Well I do not despise sleep... but sleep seems to despise me....

Work, school, and the opposite sex take up way to much of my time...... I think one of the three needs to end..


As for hurricane/shot-gun-blast computer fans: It seems that 70's progressive rock music is what keeps me going... and computer fans keep you going...

..interesting...


----------



## jancz3rt

*Back to reality..and to the topic.*

Hey I just think that this case is really cool. Keep in mind that these kind of cases are an expression of ones imagination and a good way to kill time. I mean I really hate those crappy cases which just stand there. By moding it...at least to a certain degree, you achieve more than just a light up PC, but rather an expression of how different you are and how individual you are. Do you see the point that I am making?

JAN


----------



## Blade

it looks like an airconditioner


----------



## Grimulus

yeah, if you have a cat in your household, you might want to get insurance on that thing.  i love the idea, and it looks really cool, but yeah, a disaster waiting to happen.


----------

